# Qld Scarby Twins



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

This weekends trip I had to cancel so I needed my fishing fix and this mornings weather was not looking good.

But I had a hunch the wind would ease and it did.

No one in the car park and no one on the water.[Jimbo must have gone up the creek]

Launched at about 6.00 with the swell big by Scarby standards.

The new superlite-x I bought recently did not take long to get used to and I now feel very much at ease paddling this kayak.[Thanks again to Dennis T for looking after me]

I only had a few hours but that was all I needed to catch 2 nice Snapper, the freezer was void of fish so they both came home with me.

Cheers Greg


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

TWYTAB! congrats top fish. ;-)


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice work Greg, 
Have to catch up soon , As soon as I'm sick of catching Tuna ;-) .

Killer.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

salticrak said:


> Not bad for a metro kinda bloke.Well done mate. ;-)


I plan on breaking the city chains soon, thanks Salti.



carnster said:


> TWYTAB! congrats top fish. ;-)


Thanks Carnstar, I know what your talking about.



killer said:


> As soon as I'm sick of catching Tuna ;-)


I have not seen any photos so it never happened.[see you when they stop biting]


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry mate there in kayakone's post in 250 posts & over viewing only .

It did happen & close to home too , Pm me if your interested.

Killer.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Huge mate huge!!

Killer.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

killer said:


> Huge mate huge!! ;-) .
> 
> Killer.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

killer said:


> Sorry mate there in kayakone's post in 250 posts & over viewing only .
> 
> It did happen & close to home too , Pm me if your interested.
> 
> Killer.


Dam !!! only 144 more posts to go. Maybe I should just send a PM


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

krustayshen said:


> killer said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry mate there in kayakone's post in 250 posts & over viewing only .
> ...


When the wind's die down , I'll pm you.

Killer.


----------



## Shortman (Nov 26, 2013)

I was going to head out there this mornin but thought the wind was going to be to much. Good work for persevering and getting a couple of nice fish.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Jim was up the creek Chris, but with a paddle. When he looked early it was eighteen knots....bit much for a tupperware bathtub. :lol:


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Shortman said:


> I was going to head out there this mornin but thought the wind was going to be to much.


You can always head out and have a look and if to windy have a plan 'b' and go somewhere sheltered.Maybe next time. I hope you have been catching some?



nezevic said:


> Very nice redfish. Well worth the effort.


I love it when these fish strike and run and today they both did just that.



kayakone said:


> Jim was up the creek Chris, but with a paddle. When he looked early it was eighteen knots....bit much for a tupperware bathtub. :lol:


Numbie will make allowances for elderly people.

Regards Chris... errr... no Greg



rayl said:


> Two beauties there, hope the rest of there family will be around tomorrow.


Yes, Momma and Poppa are still there, Jimbo keeps catching them and letting them go.

Cheers Greg


----------



## Shortman (Nov 26, 2013)

krustayshen said:


> Shortman said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to head out there this mornin but thought the wind was going to be to much.
> ...


Good idea, never really thought of having a backup plan. I have been out there once and ended up with a 37cm. I was pretty stoked with that. Would love to get a couple like yours though.

Went down the coast today and fished in the rain. Ended up catching 5 undersized flatties, still a good day on the water.


----------



## sweed (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice coupla fish Greg.Got up early Friday morning wind was blowing hard,gave it a miss.
Some good days next week hope to bag a few myself.


----------



## TarponRob (Oct 14, 2012)

I paid Scarby reef a visit on saturday & caught a couple more siblings. One 61 & the other 55. Also caught 2 squire about 25cm, a nice flathead & a squid. I'll be back next weekend.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Couple of nice pinkies, Greg... Yep, I reneged and headed up the Pine... got a 41cm dusky and 46cm Papuan Trevally, both on the koolie... and... had a very long paddle... something I usually don't get when fishing for snaps.

I haven't been keeping up with AKFF just lately... just popping it on for a brief few moments and... could you believe it... a pensioner running out of time? Couldn't find time to read all the reports... I've had email probs lately, and just sorting it out... consequently 2/3 months of emails to check out... going loopy catching up!

I see you're still a toona virgo... you'll come good! ;-) :lol:

Jimbo


----------

